# Cool YouTube channel



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

This is a good channel full of TV show type dog videos and documentaries.

dim kampra - YouTube

Just watched this 9/11 video and wanted to thank all you SAR handlers out there. You really are heroes, and so are your dogs.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Just watched, thanks for posting it.


----------



## petite (Apr 5, 2014)

This channel is great, thank you.


----------



## Lykoz (Dec 6, 2014)

Can't see the video. Uploader's account was disabled for copyright infringements.

Guess this guy was stealing people's intellectual property.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

It works in my country.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Try searching for Dim Kampra. There is a new account on YouTube.


----------



## GSDrodos (Apr 26, 2015)

Doesn't work. He got banned as I can see.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Would have liked to see that!


----------



## xmike24 (May 12, 2015)

To bad doesn't work.


----------

